# دق الهــــــون والغربـــــــال !!



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

*





دق الهون والغربال !!

من العادات السائدة فى مجتمعنا كله الإحتفال بالمولود أيآ كان نوعه ذكرآ أو أنثى ... ويسمى بالسبوع ... ولكن ما زال شكل الإحتفال فى بعض البيوت المسيحية يحتاج الى توعية.. فيوضع الطفل المولود فى غربال ويدق له الهون الذى لابد أن يدوى صوته ليعلن الإحتفال بالمولود الجديد .. وتوجه للطفل المولود بعض عبارات غاية فى الغرابة..

- إسمع كلام أمك.
- كلام أبوك لا.
- إسمع كلام ستك أم أمك.
- كلام ستك أم أبوك لا.
وكأن الأهل فى سخرية إحتفالية يريدونتوريث الطفل المولود عداوة لفريق وحب لفريق آخر,,,
ألاترى معى أنها عادات بالية ... ولقد دخلت الى بيوتنا عادات شعبية توارثناها ببساطة أو جهالة لكن ما أروع تعاليم الكنيسة.
وما أجمل مجئ الكاهن إلى المنزل فى يوم سبوع الطفل المولود ليصلى له صلاة الحميم ( صلاة الطشت ) وسط دقات الدف وترديد الألحان مع رائحة البخور مع المزمور الخمسين " وسبحوا الله فى جميع قديسيه..سبحوه ".. ويبدأ المولود الجديد حياته من خلال الكنيسة بعيد عن الهون والغربال وما إلى ذلك فى فرح التسبيح والتهليل والتمجيد الملائكى وكأننا فى وسط جوقة ملائكية رائعة .. ببهجة ومسرة وتهليل دائم..

:download:
م ن ق و ل للامانة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع متميز جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> موضوع متميز جدا
> 
> تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أبريل 2010)

موضوع رائع 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

عن جد كلام رائع يا ابوتربو وياريت الناس كلها تعمل كدا لكن للأسف بعض الكنائس لغوا صلاه الطشت خالص ومنها كنيستى اللى بصلى فيها وأهو بحاول مع الأباء أنها ترجع تانى تبارك كل ولادنا
ميرسى ليك كتير يا أخى ابوتربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> عن جد كلام رائع يا ابوتربو وياريت الناس كلها تعمل كدا لكن للأسف بعض الكنائس لغوا صلاه الطشت خالص ومنها كنيستى اللى بصلى فيها وأهو بحاول مع الأباء أنها ترجع تانى تبارك كل ولادنا
> ميرسى ليك كتير يا أخى ابوتربو


عفوآ أستاذتى...
دة طقس مينفعش يتلغى...وممكن حضرتك تقرأى أكتر عن هذا الطقس فى موضوع للاستاذ النهيسى...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=109729

أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

صدقنى عارفه انه طقس وماينفعش يتلغى بس بجد صدقنى عندنا فى الكنيسه ملغى من سنين انا نفسى عمرى 20 سنه ونص وما اتصلتليش صلاه الطشت وحاولت اتلكم مع اب اعترافى رفض ولو مش مصدقنى ممكن احكيلك ليه اب اعترافى رفض وكنيستى مش بتصليه بس لو تسمح على الخاص مش هاينفع هنا بس انا بتكلم بجد


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

انا من زمان قريته فى كتب علم اللاهوت الطقسى وكمان قريته فى الدسقوليه تقريبا


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> صدقنى عارفه انه طقس وماينفعش يتلغى بس بجد صدقنى عندنا فى الكنيسه ملغى من سنين انا نفسى عمرى 20 سنه ونص وما اتصلتليش صلاه الطشت وحاولت اتلكم مع اب اعترافى رفض ولو مش مصدقنى ممكن احكيلك ليه اب اعترافى رفض وكنيستى مش بتصليه بس لو تسمح على الخاص مش هاينفع هنا بس انا بتكلم بجد


بصى يا تاسونى بعيد عن اى اسباب ,,,صلاة الحميم للطفل تكون* للبركة *وهى ليست شئ اساسى  ... وأشكرك للمشاركة مرة اخرى...سلام ونعمه لكم


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

يريت على دى بس الافراح اللى بقت سورى فى اللفظ زباله بروح اتحسر علينا وامشى لا وكل فرح دلوقتى يتبعه نادى مش عارفة حاجات كتير مش بتعجبنى


----------

